# Mad hatter RDA



## Nightwalker (30/1/16)

With freaky good looks, I'm keen to buy...
But... Anyone have one? How does she preform?


----------



## shaunnadan (30/1/16)

Hey 

Just moved your thread to the "who has stock" section. So that vendors can also reply


----------



## shaunnadan (30/1/16)

I haven't seen any vendor that has this dripper actually. The only place is the tons of Malaysian vendors that spam me each day on Facebook


----------



## Lingogrey (30/1/16)

@kev mac mentioned that it lived up to the hype for him in this post:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-has-t...to-the-hype-for-you.t15988/page-2#post-283230

Available here: http://www.thevapery.co.za/collections/rdas/products/mad-hatter-rda?variant=14089236934

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (30/1/16)

Go for the new Mad Hatter with a velocity style deck. Will be better than the V1.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (30/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Hey
> 
> Just moved your thread to the "who has stock" section. So that vendors can also reply


I was asking who had one in the sense of owning one, looks like I said it wrong. I found a vendor already. Lol. Just wanted users feedback


----------



## kev mac (3/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> With freaky good looks, I'm keen to buy...
> But... Anyone have one? How does she preform?


Great atty for the price,good flavor and clouds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (3/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Go for the new Mad Hatter with a velocity style deck. Will be better than the V1.


Right you are,will make a good atty even better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

